# Do You Have a Minute - Stallion



## LesandLily (Oct 8, 2012)

I ran into a foal today that is a grand son of the champion Stallion "Do You Have a Minute". Does anybody know anything about him or his offspring? I am just curious. :wink:

Cheers!
Les


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

LOL, sorry. Nothing of value from me but when I saw this thread I thought you wanted a minute of my time to critique your stallion xD


----------



## LesandLily (Oct 8, 2012)

Funny, when the girl was talking to me said "he hasn't been named yet but he is a grandson of...'do you have a minute'" and I said yeah no problem, I got time.  

What I can find on the internet shows he must of been a pretty good stud, I am curious if anyone has any personal knowledge of / with him.

Cheers!
Les


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Endiku said:


> LOL, sorry. Nothing of value from me but when I saw this thread I thought you wanted a minute of my time to critique your stallion xD


Me too :lol:


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

He was a pretty bay. I think he was a HUS horse, he was probably an all arounder, but I'm not sure. He was a congress champion. I think he died of laminitis.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I just pulled the "cheap" performance record:

*YEAR**TYPE**DESCRIPTION*2002OPENHIGH POINT SR GREEN WORKING HUNTER6th PLACE2002OPENWORLD SHOW GREEN WORKING HUNTER9th PLACE2002OPENWORLD SHOW SR HUNTER HACK3rd PLACE2002OPENWORLD SHOW SR HUNTER UNDER SADDLE3rd PLACE2001OPENHIGH POINT JR HUNTER HACK6th PLACE2001OPENFINALIST JR HUNTER HACK WORLD SHOW14th PLACE2001OPENFINALIST JR HUNTER UNDER SADDLE WORLD SH14th PLACE2000OPENHIGH POINT HUNTER UNDER SADDLE2000OPENHIGH POINT JR HUNTER UNDER SADDLE2000OPENWORLD SHOW JR HUNTER UNDER SADDLE3rd PLACE1999OPENHIGH POINT HUNTER UNDER SADDLE5th PLACE1999OPENHIGH POINT JR HUNTER UNDER SADDLE5th PLACE1999OPENSUPERIOR HUNTER UNDER SADDLE1999OPENPERFORMANCE REGISTER OF MERIT


----------



## LesandLily (Oct 8, 2012)

farmpony84 said:


> I just pulled the "cheap" performance record:
> 
> *YEAR**TYPE**DESCRIPTION*2002OPENHIGH POINT SR GREEN WORKING HUNTER6th PLACE2002OPENWORLD SHOW GREEN WORKING HUNTER9th PLACE2002OPENWORLD SHOW SR HUNTER HACK3rd PLACE2002OPENWORLD SHOW SR HUNTER UNDER SADDLE3rd PLACE2001OPENHIGH POINT JR HUNTER HACK6th PLACE2001OPENFINALIST JR HUNTER HACK WORLD SHOW14th PLACE2001OPENFINALIST JR HUNTER UNDER SADDLE WORLD SH14th PLACE2000OPENHIGH POINT HUNTER UNDER SADDLE2000OPENHIGH POINT JR HUNTER UNDER SADDLE2000OPENWORLD SHOW JR HUNTER UNDER SADDLE3rd PLACE1999OPENHIGH POINT HUNTER UNDER SADDLE5th PLACE1999OPENHIGH POINT JR HUNTER UNDER SADDLE5th PLACE1999OPENSUPERIOR HUNTER UNDER SADDLE1999OPENPERFORMANCE REGISTER OF MERIT


+Help me as this is not my wheel house...is this good bad or indifferent. I know he was world champion in HUS at some point. He is supposed to be a big deal but I don't know enough about it to know. Either way, the foal we are getting is super cute! 

Cheers!
Les


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I was trying to get it to paste so that it was legible but wasn't having luck so I tried to save it as a jpeg or a bitmap but I'm not good at that. He is a very big name in the AQHA word. 

He has many offspring that are world champions and a favorite for hunt folks. I don't know much about the minds of those horses but there are enough in the show ring today to assume that they are pretty solid.

*AQHA/Alliance Totals for DO YOU HAVE A MINUTE* 

AQHA INCENTIVE FUND $ 7,552.89 N/A
AQHA WORLD CHAMPIONSHIP SHOW $ 5,090.11 Earned thru 11/30/2002
NATIONAL SNAFFLE BIT ASSOCIATION $ 17,276.50 Earned thru 07/05/2002


*Achievements* 
*YEAR **TYPE **DESCRIPTION*
2002 OPEN HIGH POINT SR GREEN WORKING HUNTER 6th PLACE
2002 OPEN WORLD SHOW GREEN WORKING HUNTER 9th PLACE
2002 OPEN WORLD SHOW SR HUNTER HACK 3rd PLACE
2002 OPEN WORLD SHOW SR HUNTER UNDER SADDLE 3rd PLACE
2001 OPEN HIGH POINT JR HUNTER HACK 6th PLACE
2001 OPEN FINALIST JR HUNTER HACK WORLD SHOW 14th PLACE
2001 OPEN FINALIST JR HUNTER UNDER SADDLE WORLD SH14th PLACE
2000 OPEN HIGH POINT HUNTER UNDER SADDLE
2000 OPEN HIGH POINT JR HUNTER UNDER SADDLE 
2000 OPEN WORLD SHOW JR HUNTER UNDER SADDLE 3rd PLACE
1999 OPEN HIGH POINT HUNTER UNDER SADDLE 5th PLACE
1999 OPEN HIGH POINT JR HUNTER UNDER SADDLE 5th PLACE

1999 OPEN SUPERIOR HUNTER UNDER SADDLE
1999 OPEN PERFORMANCE REGISTER OF MERIT


----------



## LesandLily (Oct 8, 2012)

Thanks FarmPony! Yeah, our foal's dam is HUS trained and is about 16.1. She was bred to a shorter (about 15.2) very laid back and sweet stud who is really high end pleasure bred. They have had four babies so far and they have all been killer. We hope the best for this new boy too. we have a long road ahead of us as he will be 1 in May but may the fun begin! Thanks for the info.

Cheers!
Les


----------



## GallopingGuitarist (Jan 8, 2013)

Well, you'll have to post pictures you know!


----------

